# What is writable flex



## dheer1um (Jan 14, 2007)

Writable flex - what is it?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

dheer1um said:


> Writable flex - what is it?


You must have got the same newsletter I did  I was wondering about this too.


----------



## jackies35 (Jun 23, 2005)

i googled this and you probably already know what it is and it seems to be some type of designed placed on shirts... It's a framed designed to hold text...


----------



## prometheus (Oct 19, 2006)

I found this at » Writable Flex T-Shirts at Spreadshirt - Custom T-Shirt Talk - » Articles

Spreadshirt just announced in their newsletter that it is introducing a cool idea of flex printing that you can write on. The flex print acts just like a chalkboard/wipeboard and you can use some type of marker (erasable marker) and write, re-write, until you go bonkers. I can imagine a few designs or instances where I would love to write on someones chest. Spreadshirt will also send you an erasable magic marker (not sure if its free or for a charge) with your order. I hope to see some type of glow in the dark marker so you can have a changing message in the dark. The new writable flex t-shirts will be available on August 15th so grab a Spreadshirt Coupon and get yourself a fun new t-shirt.

I vaguely remember a post here a while back, where someone mentioned a site where you could get a shirt like this. Ah ha! Found it - http://www.t-shirtforums.com/member-introductions/t11133.html


----------



## Thundertoes (Jun 11, 2007)

So is there anywhere we can buy the flex? ....or only the t shirt with the flex already on it?


----------



## Titere (Sep 14, 2006)

For what Ive read, it is vinyl, like pol-flex, only that it is white and you can print on it and cut like pili-flex and transfer to shirt. It is vinyl you can print on, for shirts.


----------



## prometheus (Oct 19, 2006)

Titere Wear said:


> For what Ive read, it is vinyl, like pol-flex, only that it is white and you can print on it and cut like pili-flex and transfer to shirt. It is vinyl you can print on, for shirts.


Opaque transfers are pretty much the same thing. There must be something different.


----------



## Titere (Sep 14, 2006)

prometheus said:


> Opaque transfers are pretty much the same thing. There must be something different.


Yeah, the difference is that it is printed and cut with a plotter, not an inkjet or laser printer and probably the quality is much much better.

I havent checked it yet, but I think I saw something here. 

I might check later.

Joe


----------



## ralphGS (Jul 9, 2007)

does anybody know the dealer for this writeable flex?

thanks in advance,

Ralph


----------



## brad7821 (Mar 28, 2015)

I found something similar here 'To-do List' - Hollow Leg Store


----------



## elcielo (Jan 20, 2012)

Thanks.

Why in the world would someone advertise this product without demonstrating how it looks when you've marked the shirt with a pen?


----------

